# bell-ropes



## OpheliaLiege

"You ask if one of those hooks, used to suspend hats, could not suspend the weight of your body; you try with a convulsive gesture, the strength of the *bell-ropes..*."

 ...prueba, con un gesto convulsivo, la fuerza de las cuerdas de timbrar [???]


----------



## Masood

A mi entender, se refiere a la cuerda para sonar las campanas de las iglesias.


----------



## Lamarimba

OpheliaLiege said:


> timbrar





Masood said:


> cuerda para sonar las campanas


Las campanas suenan, pero si nos referimos al hecho de_ hacerlas sonar_ decimos _tocar las campanas_.


----------



## OpheliaLiege

Esta expresión tiene tres significados en inglés y una es la cuerda para tocar las campanas de la iglesia, como dicen ustedes,
pero como se trata de un pub inglés, [el lugar donde está el personaje], no me parece que tenga que ver con iglesia.  

Los otros dos significados, uno es una cuerda náutica y la otra es una cuerda para timbrar [para llamar a un criado, por ejemplo]


----------



## Masood

What comes after "bell-ropes..."? Is that the end of the sentence?


----------



## nelliot53

OpheliaLiege said:


> pero como se trata de un pub inglés, [el lugar donde está el personaje], no me parece que tenga que ver con iglesia.


Pero inmediatamente se añade:


OpheliaLiege said:


> you try with a convulsive gesture, the strength of the *bell-ropes..*."


Así que pone a prueba las cuerdas usadas para tañer las campanas, en vez de los "hat hooks", los cuales también podrían estar presentes en la iglesia, o no?


----------



## Marsianitoh

A last orders bell perhaps??? But it says "ropes" in plural...


----------



## nelliot53

OpheliaLiege said:


> "You ask if one of those hooks, used to suspend hats, could not suspend the weight of your body; you try with a convulsive gesture, the strength of the *bell-ropes..*."


¿Está buscando de donde colgarse/ahorcarse?


----------



## OpheliaLiege

> What comes after "bell-ropes..."? Is that the end of the sentence?


"...you glance with gloomy and sinister eye around the room, astonished at not seeing there thirty unfortunates hung in despair in such a day."

and before:

"exhausted with fatigue and cold, you perceive a tavern and enter it."


----------



## iribela

¿Será la campana con que anunciaban la hora de la última copa o ronda de tragos en algunos bares?


----------



## Marsianitoh

iribela said:


> ¿Será la campana con que anunciaban la hora de la última copa o ronda de tragos en algunos bares?


Eso mismo me preguntaba yo en  el post # 7, pero no tendría mucho sentido hablar the ropes en plural ¿no?.


----------



## iribela

Marsianitoh said:


> Eso mismo me preguntaba yo en  el post # 7, pero no tendría mucho sentido hablar the ropes en plural ¿no?.


Cierto. Supongo que cada campana tiene una sola cuerda. No sé qué otra cosa tendría sentido en un bar...


----------



## Masood

Lamarimba said:


> Las campanas suenan, pero si nos referimos al hecho de_ hacerlas sonar_ decimos _tocar las campanas_.


Todo concuerda.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Masood said:


> Todo concuerda.


 ¡Eres incorregible!


----------



## Lamarimba

Me temía que fuera guasa. Parece que sí.


----------



## gengo

OpheliaLiege said:


> Los otros dos significados, uno es una cuerda náutica y la otra es una cuerda para timbrar [para llamar a un criado, por ejemplo]



That second one is what first came to my mind.  It seems conceivable that this pub might have had some kind of communication system comprising ropes and bells, to attract the attention of different people.  Maybe a cook, or some such.

The guy wanders into the pub feeling dejected, and wonders if he could hang himself on the hat hooks, using the bell ropes, and whether those ropes would hold his body weight.  He also seems to be amazed that there aren't many others who have already hung themselves on hooks.

That's my guess, but I'm not at all certain about it.


----------



## OpheliaLiege

gengo said:


> That second one is what first came to my mind.  It seems conceivable that this pub might have had some kind of communication system comprising ropes and bells, to attract the attention of different people.  Maybe a cook, or some such.
> 
> The guy wanders into the pub feeling dejected, and wonders if he could hang himself on the hat hooks, using the bell ropes, and whether those ropes would hold his body weight.  He also seems to be amazed that there aren't many others who have already hung themselves on hooks.
> 
> That's my guess, but I'm not at all certain about it.


That's exactly what I thought. The problem is to find a Spanish equivalent for the expression under discussion


----------



## gengo

OpheliaLiege said:


> That's exactly what I thought. The problem is to find a Spanish equivalent for the expression under discussion



Your "prueba, con un gesto convulsivo, la fuerza de las cuerdas de timbrar" seems to reflect my guess pretty well.  Or, maybe "las cuerdas de las campanillas."


----------



## OpheliaLiege

@gengo - Muchas gracias.


----------



## Ballenero

Cordel. Cordelería.
Son otras posibilidades.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ballenero said:


> Cordel. Cordelería.
> Son otras posibilidades.


El. cordel es por definición delgado, no sé yo si encaja con "ropes".


----------



## Ballenero

Marsianitoh said:


> El. cordel es por definición delgado, no sé yo si encaja con "ropes".


Y ¿cómo tiene que ser para tirar de una campanilla?


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ballenero said:


> Y ¿cómo tiene que ser para tirar de una campanilla?


Mi problema no está tanto en llamarle cordel a la cuerda ( aunque lo prefiero a cordel) de la que se tira para hacer sonar una campanilla ( por ejemplo para avisar que ha entrado alguien, o como en tiempos para alertar al conductor del autobús/tranvía que te querías bajar) mi problema está en que "bell ropes" ( sobre todo ese plural) no me transmite la idea de la cuerda de una campanilla. Si hablara de " bell rope/cord" vale, pero ¿por qué dice "ropes"? Además, a priori, "rope" no indica una cuerda fina o cordel.


----------



## OpheliaLiege

Bell-ropes from wikimedia.


----------



## Lamarimba

Ophelia, no dudo de que ahí beban algo, pero eso, un _pub_ no es.


----------



## Ballenero

Marsianitoh said:


> "rope" no indica una cuerda fina o cordel.


----------



## Rocko!

¿Que si los ganchos para sombreros no sostienen el peso de su cuerpo que intente, sin pensarlo dos veces, colgarse de la campana de una iglesia? Del cuello, sería.


----------



## Masood

I can only think of a bell-rope being attached to a "last orders" bell in a tavern/pub. Something like in the picture. These tend to be very short ropes, though, and certainly not long enough to hang yourself.


----------



## gengo

Masood said:


> I can only think of a bell-rope being attached to a "last orders" bell in a tavern/pub. Something like in the picture. These tend to be very short ropes, though, and certainly not long enough to hang yourself.



But you are thinking of modern pubs, and I think the OP's text is from the 19th century.  (No?)  That's why I was envisioning a bell ringing system sort of like that seen on Downton Abbey.  Whether such things existed in English pubs back then, I have no idea.


----------



## Masood

gengo said:


> But you are thinking of modern pubs, and I think the OP's text is from the 19th century.  (No?)  That's why I was envisioning a bell ringing system sort of like that seen on Downton Abbey.  Whether such things existed in English pubs back then, I have no idea.


Modern pubs have them, but my guess (and it's only a guess) is that they date from earlier times - maybe Victorian (1847-1901, if my history's correct), maybe even earlier - I was in a pub last week that was over 600 years old. 
I know the type of bell system you're referring to - your guess is as good as mine if they were ever used in taverns.


----------



## Graciela J

gengo said:


> But you are thinking of modern pubs, and I think the OP's text is from the 19th century. (No?)



The OP's text is from 1855.


Ballou's Dollar Monthly Magazine, Vol 1

Ballou's Dollar Monthly Magazine, Volumen 1​Elliott, Thomes & Talbot., 1855


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ballenero said:


> View attachment 63494


No sé qué diccionario es ese, pero puedes comprobar en múltiples diccionarios que todos incluyen en la definición de "rope" la idea de " gruesa", y eso no es un cordel.
rope
Rope definition and meaning | Collins English Dictionary


----------



## Ballenero

No sé porqué le das tanta importancia.
Yo solo di otra opción que podría servirle a alguien que consulte este hilo en el futuro.
Tirar de un timbre o de una campanilla se puede hacer perfectamente de un cordel.
Y así hay un montón de ejemplos.
Pero tu erre que erre.


----------

